# Soldering made easy with The Jigs Up by MaxAmps.com



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Post your favorite RC vehicle in this thread and 1 lucky winner will win The Jigs Up from MaxAmps.com. Winner picked on 8/13.

http://www.maxamps.com/Jigs-Up.htm








*About The Jigs Up:*

"The Jigs Up" makes the task of soldering RC connectors simple and easy! This jig quickly and securely clamps, holds, and releases the connector.

The Jigs Up holds the following connectors: Deans Ultra, Traxxas High-current, XT60, EC3, EC5, and Deans Micro. It also holds 2mm, 3.5mm, 4mm, 5mm, 5.5mm, 6mm, and 6.5mm bullet connectors.

The holes on top of the jig are used to hold 3.5mm-6.5mm bullet connectors. The "v" slots on the front of the jig are used to hold the 2mm bullet connectors and the pins for the Traxxas connectors. The slot on the right side of the jig is used for Deans Ultra, Traxxas, and XT60 connectors. The slot on the left side of the jig is used for Deans Micro connectors.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

My favorite vehicle is my Losi 1/8th scale late model - converted to Electric!


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

Baja 5t


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

KSG SCX


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

My Associated T4.1 which never lets me down.


----------



## radsnappy (Sep 6, 2008)

my favorite outdoor car is my 1/8 nitro latemodel which i really havent had a chance to run this season due to shoulder surgery

and my favorite indoor is my r.i.p. 1/10 pan cars


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Race71 is the winner! Congratulations! I sent you a private message, please respond with your full mailing address.

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Chop73 (Mar 17, 2011)

race71 said:


>


Good job Bryan !!!!


----------



## backyardbasher11 (Aug 10, 2012)

hpi blitz


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice jig, but it's almost an exact copy of the Killer Bee CNC Jig I have.


----------

